
[infographic] Anatomy of a Crypto Nut - HairyGing3r
http://m.imgur.com/a/RTD78
======
merkleme
Can't help feeling that they missed the most important part - Balls of steel,
for when your favourite coin crashes and you know you must hodl!

~~~
lamalama
I think they put it mildly as spine ___

